# Lake Auburn Maine Mineral Spring



## downeastdigger (Dec 3, 2008)

I went out for a quick dump hunt today, found a very small TOC dump, but it had this cool blob top in it, nice early aqua.  It is embossed " MOUNT AUBURN MINERAL SPRING".


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 3, 2008)

I had never heard of Mount Auburn before.  I dug it in Rochester NH, about an hour ago.  I got back to the office and googled Mt Auburn Mineral Spring, and there was this interesting web site from the historical town of Cairo Maine, which I guess is where the spring was from .  Pretty interesting claims !  Anyone know if it is a rare or valuable bottle?  Never seen one before.

 Heres the post. Thanks for reading
 ++++++++++++++
 From an 1880â€™s pamphlet it is stated that the Lake Auburn Mineral Spring in North Auburn, Maine was responsible for reversing the effects of a typhoid fever outbreak by its use. The town had an impure water supply and after using the Lake Auburn Mineral Water â€œwere speedily restored to health.â€ Also, â€œpeople afflicted with other diseases, both of an acute and chronic character, such as dyspepsia, diseases of the kidneys, stone in the bladder, liver complaint, piles, dropsy and other equally obstinate diseases began its use and immediately found relief.â€ While probably any water purer than what the town was already using would have been beneficial, Iâ€™m sure the owner wasted no time in publishing the â€œresultsâ€ from his productâ€™s use and began bottling it for sale to the general public.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Bram - 

 Your Lake Auburn bottle is not common, I've only seen one other like that (I picked mine up at the Somersworth show a year and a half ago - $15).  The company was in biz in both Auburn and Lewiston from 1879 till the early 1890s.  There were a few other mineral spring companies doing biz in that area around that time.

 I have a trade card from the Lake Auburn Mineral Spring Hotel dated 1879 which promotes the water for its medicinal benefits - note the size and price for the casks:  32 gallons for $5 and 16 gallons for $3!

 That website was a little confusing - the town of Cairo is not  from Maine, it's from New York.

 - Sam


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of the trade card.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 3, 2008)

and here's a close up of the other side  of the card.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Bram, nice find!!  There's something about the local stuff that has a lot of character and mystery . I can't believe we can still dig in December!


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Sam, great stuff.  I figured if anyone would have the info on a rare Maine bottle it would be you.  I hope you're enjoying your Whipples Sarsaparilla.  
 Hey a friend of mine was up in Bangor and clipped out an article from one of the papers up there.  It was about some nutty guy who is an expert in historical Maine bottles.  The article made you sound really intelligent, whats up with that 
 Seriously, great write up


----------



## citydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

I dug about five of them in one day, but that was the only time I saw one. I traded one to a friend and have 4 of them left. I will see if I have a photo.


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, city digger, where did you dig them?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Bram - 

 Glad you saw the newspaper article, I'll go with the nutty but not the expert description.  The article came out the day before I did a presentation at the Bangor Public Library on Bangor bottlers/bottles, it was great being able to focus on the many bottles from just one city and Bangor has some great examples.  Folks brought in some of their own bottles for 'show & tell', a few nice ones showed up.  Just wish there were more young people taking an interest in the hobby - most at the library were showing their age.

 -Sam


----------



## portland med. man (Dec 5, 2008)

never seen one , nice find bram, i wouldnt mind finding a westcusago spring blob like that they sure are rare , to dig..........


----------



## citydigger (Dec 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: downeastdigger
> 
> Wow, city digger, where did you dig them?


 
 Dug them in southern, NH. I have to correct myself though....I actually dug 4 of them and my digging partner dug 1. We got 5 total. I traded one so I have 3 left. I am looking at them right now. We dug them all on one dig in a cluster....I have not seen a shard of one since that day. It is NOT a common bottle.


----------



## woody (Jul 31, 2010)

I just picked up one from a yard sale today for $1.00
 Nice blob top...


----------



## woody (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's the picture of the Lake Auburn Mineral Spring Co. bottle.


----------



## nhpicker (Oct 12, 2010)

Regarding the LAKE AUBURN MINERAL SPRING BLOB BOTTLE: I think it is quite rare, seeing this one got over 140.00 on ebay. Must be a dang good bottle! 
 CLICK LINK:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565919865&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## woody (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow..... maybe I should put mine on eBay, too.[]


----------



## nhpicker (Oct 12, 2010)

I would Woody. Cash in on it dude.


----------



## woody (Oct 12, 2010)

you need to empty your private message mail box, nhpicker


----------



## nhpicker (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok re-send please. Sorry.


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn nice find, Bram...I was watching that one on E bay , didn't know they were that valuable.


----------

